
Better Privacy Tool - irontinkerer
https://better.fyi/
======
traceroute66
Not wishing to be unduly harsh, but come on guys ... less time spent on the
fancy web design and more on content please.

I mean seriously! Little (if anything ?) about what the product does on the
home page. A small paragraph that pays lip service to "how it works" hidden in
the FAQ.

If you want me to trust you are a "Better Privacy Tool", then give me some
clarity and transparency. Don't hide behind a pretty website.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
They have the source in their repo, and months worth of bugs and fixes listed.
But you nailed it in a sentence there.

This is EXACTLY what I would like to have, controlled safety and security on
my own terms that are understandable. So better documentation and explanation.
I suggest a "intro to what we are doing for programmers" to add on to the nice
web design. And support for regular chrome, and android.

